# Free wheel 12" rear wheel?



## Billinsd (May 10, 2012)

I want to ditch the coaster brake on my boy's 12" bike. He is 4.5 and is using the bike as a balance bike right now. I got hand brakes on the bike and took the cranks off. The problem is the coaster brake hub has a lot of rolling resistance compared to a free wheel. He does not like it that the bike has a lot of resistance. 

I found that the GT Mach One Mini 12" has a free wheel, however this bike is $150 and my son will soon outgrow 12" bikes. I looked at used Mach Mini's and there aren't many. 

Does anyone know where I could get a 12" free wheel hub for around $50 or so? Or how about lacing in a free hub onto the existing wheel?

For some reason or another he does not want to ride the bike with pedals. I'm sure he will "eventually", I just want to help the process along...

Any ideas on free wheels? 
Thanks
Bill


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

How many spokes on the currnt coaster brake wheel? Re-lacing to a freewheel hub should not be too difficult if you can match spoke count and the hub width. 

You might also possiblly able to open the coaster hub and gut the brake mechanism to remove the permanent drag.


----------



## Billinsd (May 10, 2012)

Thanks, looks like 16 spokes. I was thinking of loosening the cone nuts on coaster brake, which should help. 
Bill


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

Should be easy to lace a 16 spoke rim to a 32 spoke hub (very common hub). 

Coaster brake hubs definitly do have some inherent drag that rim-brake hubs do not have.


----------



## griffter18 (Jul 3, 2009)

There shouldn't be any extra resistance with the coaster break if you've got the crank and chain off as its rolling on the bearings.
Take the wheel off a strip and relube the bearings and then adjust the play in the cone.
It should spin freely.

If you want to ditch the coaster because of it not being easy to use that's different.
Have look at OSET. They do electric Trials bike for kids and sell a 12" wheel with hub for about $30, you'll then need to get a bmx freewheel when you come to fit the chain.
You'll also have the option to fit disc brakes if you wanted.


----------



## Billinsd (May 10, 2012)

griffter18 said:


> There shouldn't be any extra resistance with the coaster break if you've got the crank and chain off as its rolling on the bearings.
> Take the wheel off a strip and relube the bearings and then adjust the play in the cone.
> It should spin freely.
> 
> ...


Yes, I would also like to ditch the coaster, because it is not easy to use. Once he starts riding this 12" bike with pedals on, he will be able to ride a 16" bike real soon. So, I do not want to put much time or money into the 12" bike. I like those electric Trials bikes!!!

It's kinda funny, I am all into bikes and such and my son and daughter and wife could basically care less, lol. I just don't want to push them, just expose them.
Thanks
Bill


----------



## Billinsd (May 10, 2012)

I loosened the cone nuts on the coaster brake and it spins pretty freely. Thanks all. Bill


----------

